# About Web Forum Polls



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

What do you think?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Disagree. I enjoy polls. It helps to demonstrate a point or two about the thread's topic of discussion.

Long live polls!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*It Depends*

It depends.

If the pollster is really trying to learn something they can be helpful.

If the pollster has an agenda, it is a waste of time.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

A poll can provide a useful starting point for discussion by presenting several possible options. This gives people a chance to say something interesting without having a massive original post to plough through.

Trouble is, as @arpeggio says, they can be used to avoid discussion and push a particular view point. They can also proliferate and annoy people.









In small doses, they can be quite soothing.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

If the poll can assist the ignorant, OK. Please note I did not type 'ignoramus'.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Polls are evil and destroy our moral fiber (fibre to you Brits, I suppose).


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I just realized that most of the folks who would vote "Agree" refuse to participate in polls.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> What do you think?


 ====== this space is left deliberately blank =====

:devil:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

It depends; some are fine; others are a waste.

Regardless, I am never influenced by poll results as I trust my own experience and wisdom (for lack of a better word).


----------

